# Germanaire Drag Day and Social 2013 in South Carolina



## scottsain (Aug 12, 2013)

I am hosting an event at the Orangeburg Drag Strip on Saturday November 23rd 2013. All VWs are welcome. We will have a show, racing, and after party. More details will come out as I continue to put this together. 

www.germanaire.com 

I hope to see some of you water pumpers here! 

Scott


----------

